# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [Submission] SnapPro

## fattysc

This program adds on to the Windows 7 snap feature. Not only does it let you snap left and right. It will let you snap top and bottom.

There are two ways to achieve the snap features.

1: Hold the ctrl button and drag the window to the desired location.
or
2: Hold the ctrl button and point your mouse to the desired location.

Yep, that easy. It should work in Windows XP too. I haven't had anybody test it. But, the api's work in xp I do believe. I wasn't sure how to package this so I just rar'd the entire project. It can most likely be rewritten to look and work better. 

It uses a windowshooklib I think I found here. Credit goes to the author for that file.

Have fun!

----------


## Nightwalker83

Cool! Just for future reference you can post your code in the code bank.

----------


## Hack

_Moved To The CodeBank_

----------


## si_the_geek

Actually as it seems to be a full program (I can't open .rar files to check), the UtilityBank is the place... _thread moved_

----------


## fattysc

Well it is the source code and the compiled exe. It is the entire project folder.

----------


## si_the_geek

I meant full program as in an entire program, rather than just a code snippet that could be used as part of a program.


We generally don't like compiled files because they don't allow people to see the code (but you have provided the code too), and as it isn't possible to be sure what is in them (eg: it is possible that there is a virus on your computer that infected the file).  

However, as this forum is for full programs, a compiled version is useful for people who want to use it but don't have the relevant version of VB installed (and are willing to take the risk of a potential virus etc).

----------

